# Anyone have TMJ?



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have TMJ that is getting worse and I was reading up on it and saw many studies that say people with TMJ are more likely to have migraines, IBS, and a few other conditions.Anyone else have TMJ?


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't have it, but a co-worker of mine used to. She had migraines that caused her to miss work frequently. In her late 40s she got braces on her teeth, and after that has not had headaches and has missed hardly any days at work. No info on IBS, though.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I had braces when I was younger but I saw a maxillofacial doctor today and she said I need to get a splint to wear and go ahead with another orthodontic round. As an adult, I'll have to pay for it out of my pocket but I'm so sick of the pain that I'm willing to do so. I'm trying to avoid surgery. If the orthodontic treatment takes care of my headaches, boy would that be a bonus!


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you know which antidepressents? I was going to go back on Effexor when I saw it can cause bruxism.I think the IBS and worrying about itdoes make the TMJ worse. I've had it for quite some time I guess but I think my pain tolerance from IBS and headaches might be high so only now that my teeth are rubbing so hard that they are changing size and I have constant pain, do I notice it.I saw the maxillofacial resident yesterday. She is going to start me with a splint then suggested orthodontics before lower jaw surgery. I had orthodontics from 10-15 but maybe I needed a retainer or something to hold it in place. My jaw has never been the same since the braces, etc. as well as wisdom tooth surgery. I will go back I guess and at least see what they suggest. Some people say it just makes the TMJ worse.Just like with IBS, it is hard to know what to believe!


----------



## Radar (Jan 29, 2007)

I have TMJ, IBS-D and Migraines. I've been able to improve my TMJ by seeing a TMJ specialist who treated me with a repositioning splint. It helped and I'm out of the splint now. My migraines are related to muscle tension and hormones. So, I manage the migraines and TMJ fine, can't get a handle on the IBS-D though.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have the splint too I think but I read the paperwork and it is scary. Did yours go on the bottom teeth? Hard plastic? Stays in all day and night other than eating? It is great for the pressure but hurts my teeth.I'm afraid it may cause other problems.Try Mike's tapes for the IBS. When I listen on schedule, they really seem to help. Nothing else does.


----------



## cubgirl1103 (Oct 18, 2017)

I was diagnosed in 2014 with Bile Salts Diarrhea, or Bile Acid Malabsorption at Mayo Clinic. I have struggled with urgency and diarrhea for YEARS. It consumed my life. I thought that the start of Colestyramine would save my life. It definitely has helped me for the last 4+ years. Now, it seems my symptoms have returned. I live 5 minutes from where I work, yet sometimes it takes me a half hour to get there because I either have to turn around and get back home to go to the bathroom or I have to hit the gas station....BARELY making it there. I also have TMJ. I am wondering if my symptoms are related. I have an ear infection at least twice a year, my ENT says its related to TMJ. My symptoms seem to be worse in the morning, especially when I get in a car. A Xanax prescription helps if I am the rider, but does not help if I am the driver as it makes me sleepy. My question is, does anyone seem to have a correlation with TMJ and diarrhea? Can this possibly be related? I have taken Dramamine and as of today, it seems to help, but for how long and is it just in my head?


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey cubgirl,
i had ibsc, sometimes d. I had the worse tmj for years in my late twentys. I had got that bad i was only eating squashed flapjack, as mouth wouldn't open hardly plus i got lock jaw (normally while driving ?). 
I had more than 2 ear infections a year lol, plus my left ear was constantly feeling blocked, if i ever woke up on left side by accident my ear would be throbbing sooo bad. 
So i went for a food intolerance test for my ibs, (had alot)
Then i had more tests privately for ibs, i wanted ibs gone for good. After tests i was given what mybody was missing, certain vits, amino acids, digestive enzymes.
I cut out all intolerances.

After days my most serious symptom went&#128518; 
Then my digestive system started working, all ibs symptoms dropped off.

After a few months i felt great, i woke up and could feel something wasn't normal then i realized i was laying on my left, no pain at all, my ears were fully back to normal, my tmj had gone.

The only advice i can give you from my own experience is get tests and correct any nutritional deficiences, get food intolerance test. 
I had over 50 symptoms, im completely symptom free, mine for sure was all connected.
Pm if you want links to tests etc.


----------

